# 2015 Cardboard prop building



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

So got handed budget cuts this year due to A/C going out in one of the vehicles. 
I went online to Craigslist and put an alert for moving boxes and scored this mountain of material.









I have plans to close off my porch and make it a witch shack with a hearth and some other items. So far I have the hearth, wall and a cauldron ready to be completed. I need to build another wall with a door. I have plans to take on a large project for the yard that I hope to accomplish. I will post pics of that when I complete it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, this is gonna be great and what a score on the cardboard


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

looks great, nice job on the structure.

paper mache overtop?


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Very talented with cardboard I see. Looks great. I use quite a bit of the stuff myself. 

Here's to hot glue and a good corrugated board!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard is amazingly versatile. I'm looking forward to what you come up with. Nice start!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice score, and you don't need to worry much about protecting it from weather since the props will be on your porch.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Started the wall/entrance to the porch. It will need to be skinned on the opposite side to finish it.









The hearth and window wall will run along the railing side. The entrance will be in between the brick column and the house. I need to build an oak door that will be open.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how this develops. We tend to underutilize our front porch.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

I have to say that is quite impressive looking! I even bet there would be a way to coat the cardboard once its done to water proof it.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

To seal every opening on cardboard would be near impossible. When viewing a cross section of card board you can see the wavy portion and each tiny opening that will allow moisture. Each one of those openings would have to be sealed. Andersonville cemetery did some cardboard work and even with all of his extensive work to seal he still ended up with some damp and wet issues. For me the cardboard was free and should last the day, so that will work for me.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

FYI, you should try cardboard rivets from https://mrmcgroovys.com/ sometime. They are great for making cardboard creations without glue. And they are reusable too!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Interesting little fasteners, thanks!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Sblanck said:


> To seal every opening on cardboard would be near impossible. When viewing a cross section of card board you can see the wavy portion and each tiny opening that will allow moisture. Each one of those openings would have to be sealed. Andersonville cemetery did some cardboard work and even with all of his extensive work to seal he still ended up with some damp and wet issues. For me the cardboard was free and should last the day, so that will work for me.


you might try plasti dip spray


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you suggesting to coat everything I am making with that? I think that would exceed my limited budget. It looks like good stuff though, thanks!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Sblanck said:


> Are you suggesting to coat everything I am making with that? I think that would exceed my limited budget. It looks like good stuff though, thanks!


I would try doing just the seams/corners in plastidip.

edit: in the video they use a spray can but you can buy it in clear liquid form cheaper.
tint as you like i believe, but you would need your own sprayer however.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Entry wall completed. Just need to paint and stone it. Now onto the big yard item. I am hoping I can make this work. Definitely going to try the sealant spray that was suggested.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with the entry!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Beginnings of another prop. Burned trhrough around 50 plus sticks on this. I have used around 250 sticks this year so far. I wonder if I will hit 1000?


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Made a good start on this last prop. 


















This one will be challenging but I feel I can pull it off. The above images are the beginning of this:










Disneyland's HM funeral carriage. I believe this is a Cunningham style hearse. Its boxy ha ha so I feel easier to build. The HMWDW one is modeled after a Merts & Riddle carriage with curves so harder than I am wanting to tackle for this year.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Making progress on carriage


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice hearse - looking forward to seeing your version of it.


----------



## stefanieshep (Sep 7, 2015)

*Amazing work*

what a great job! I'm blown away!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Front and back finished. I need to build the coachman's seat and foot board. I also need to construct the roof that will lock the four sides together. A couple of wheels and a small frame for it to sit on in the yard. I am going to use clear shower curtain as glass on the window portions.

Thanks for the great comments!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Loving this build. Great work


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW!
Looks great! :jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great work with your cardboard!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

A cardboard hearse any undertaker would be proud of!


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

I totally read that in Ned Flanders' voice.


----------



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not sure what's more amazing:the amount of cardboard you have or what you're doing with it.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Jackrum. The cardboard was easy. I set my email up with an alert from Craigslist for free moving boxes and by that afternoon I landed them. The boxes were all from one guy and filled the back of the jeep liberty with the seats folded down.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Didnt make much progress this past weekend. Started one of the wheels. The tubes will be axles. I also finished the roof of the carriage.










Still sticking with the DL similarities but found this the other day via pinterest and now I think a dilapidated carriage would be better.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you're right about making it dilapidated, especially if a coffin has been left behind in the abandoned coach. Opens the way for a backstory of a restless spirit who is really annoyed about his remains never being properly buried:jol:


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I am envious of Pumpkinrots ability to create such earthy creations. I just can't overcome my Disney style of neat and clean.


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

I was thinking of such a hearse earlier in year. Just did not have time to start such an undertaking. Great work Sblanck, going to have to make an effort to either go see it or meet you in person between seasons. Just to find out some more about your techniques etc. I am in San Antonio, so not that far away.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

all I can say is fantastic


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

finally completed the carriage construction. 
I need to prop it up in the yard with something a little more hidden.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hard to believe that's just cardboard. You're doing an amazing job.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I work for my county's recycling center and we have cardboard out the ying yang. I need to get in on this. It looks awesome!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Really the hardest part is designing the bracing for each of the pieces. I don't skimp on the hot glue and probably have 200 sticks in the carriage alone. I also flex the item as I go adding bracing to stiffen everything. I had a thought that I would do all of the seams with a coat of elmers brushed on then manila or butcher paper. Paint everything with an exterior latex. Just has to last one night but if it manages to hold up against water I might save it. Really depends on storage and the next house. If I cant keep it I will let the local yard haunters know so they can come get it.


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

I really want the hearse and if you need to find it a home I will drive up to Dallas and get it. One of the amazing things is how fast you are. The wheels are just steller


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Alewolf, might be easier to just Drive to Pflugerville to pick it up. 
We moved from Dallas nearly two years ago.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Last prop built. Now to seal and paint.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice toe pincher!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Cauldron is coated in paper mache.









Started out with glue water mixture but switched over to flour water mixture.

Next year with more time want to see what else I can build.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic. 

I am working on a cardboard fireplace right now. Nothing like what you are working on, though. Makes me want to go get some more cardboard.

May I ask how you attached the cardboard to your entry? I wanted to do something like that on my garage but had no clue how to attach it, and make it safe.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

My cardboard walls will wedge into place. If need be a few small screws into the facia should do.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Got the walls painted this weekend with the wife's help. Even though she has been married to me for 17 years she still managed to say "sure seems like a lot of work for one night".

Picked up cheap paint in the oops section at Home depot. Its an odd combination of colors. I think under a green spot it will be ok. Odd is ok in my book.

Finished cauldron:









Completed walls:



























Need to find a good dark brown paint for the shelves and coffin. Also will paint the carriage white next weekend.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking good. Can hardly wait to see the final setup.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

So some pics from set up and Halloween
Staging carriage



























Entry









Porch


----------



## Richie4540 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sean, great pics I really like the cut wagon idea, I think it's called Stance. 

Any action pics?


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Richard, I found a picture of an old abandoned carriage and went with that as inspiration. 

Also for anyone that wants this stuff you can message me.
You will need some sort of Uhaul as these props will not take kindly to highway speeds or being strapped down in a truck. The carriage base is 9 foot long. Everything else is around 8 foot long


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific job! You are quite a craftsman and artist with cardboard. 

I too have made many props out of cardboard in years past. Coated final product with a water resistant spray and they lasted for years.

Watching your thread has brought back memories.

Outstanding job!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Dang!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

What you have done with cardboard is absolutely amazing! How does it weather? I know you said it only had to last one night, but it looks like so much work, it would be great to be able to save and re-use those props, or keep them up longer. Does the paint help protect it from rain or dampness? Do you coat both sides?

If someone wanted to build something to use over and over, is there a way to coat it so it would last?

Amazing work. I would have never thought to use cardboard for something so ambitious!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Since it didn't rain it did just fine, had it rained it would have been mush.
I painted only what was seen by trick or treaters. I am unsure if you could throughroly coat the cardboard and have it last year after year in all kinds of weather. I think the guy who dies Andersonville haunt uses cardboard and has had some success.

I use cardboard when my CFO tells me I have nearly zero budget.


----------



## House of Darkness (Oct 23, 2015)

Great thread on resourcefulness with cardboard! Real thinking outside the box! :jol:


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone! My fil says he has a some 1x12 pine boards between 6 and 8 foot lengths. Perfect for building coffins for next year. Were trying to buy a new house now so I really don't have any ideas of what I will try to do next year.


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

I took the hearse off of his hands. It really is as well made as it appears in the pictures. The lines are clean and the thing is strong, with support ribs etc out of cardboard. Much better than any other cardboard construction I have ever seen.

Suggestions about aging the Hearse, I am thinking a broken hearse should be weathered? I would love any thoughts about the best way of going about it. Next year I am thinking some coffins around it and then a leering skeleton sitting on a coffin. Going to give him that lantern Spirit was selling in 2014, with the children's voices and the little hands inside.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is a link on weathering model trains. Some of these techniques might work.
http://modeltrains.about.com/od/Detailing-and-Weathering/tp/Weathering-Techniques.htm


----------

